# Nymph feeding



## Killer347 (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't get any shipping, and there isn't a pet store in 2 hours drive from my house, and I just got some new chinese mantis nymphs. What else can I feed them, cause I can't get pinheads or fruitflys? Is there something I can make that they can eat? Please post soon or they'll die.

Thanks,

:huh:


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

Why can't you get shipping?

Go outside with an aquarium fish net, or whatever you have... and skim the grass, weeds, bushes, etc. and see if you can find anything suitable.

Make a fruit fly trap by taking a mason jar and putting about an inch of any kind of vinegar in it with a little bit of fruit of any kind (preferrably rotting) and a little bit of sugar. Cut a paper funnel to fit flush with the rim down into it, with the smaller opening about an inch above the vinegar/fruit/sugar mixture. I cut slits in the top of the big opening of the funnel (only down to the rim, not below) and fold them over on the outside of the jar. Then rubberband and/or tape around it to seal it so the ff's can't get out that way. Set it outside... the ff's will go in (if there are any about), but won't be able to get out very well if you've done it right.

Check again on shipping. I don't see why you can't get ff's shipped to you unless you're not of age and your parents won't spring to get them.


----------



## Killer347 (Apr 29, 2009)

ok thanks, I can't get shipping cause my parents won't let me.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 29, 2009)

You can also try cutting up some raw meat (beef, chicken, pork, whatever you happen to have) into itsy bitsy tiny pieces and feeding it with a toothpick, straight pin or needle, or a twist tie with the "wrapper" part stripped off the end (thanks David, for the idea!). They may not take it, and it may be more trouble than it's worth... especially if you're trying to feed a lot of nymphs. But it's worth a shot if you have nothing else.

But the best thing to do is plan ahead. Get food lined up *before *you get nymphs!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 30, 2009)

If nothing else comes available, try the schools science teachers, evern high schools that may be nearby, they usually have some fruit flies, and if u can find some worms outside, get a knife and cut tiny pieces to offer them, or anything u can cut small enough for them to hold and eat.


----------



## Jynxer (Apr 30, 2009)

Try this link. I don't know if it's safe to feed cat food to mantids, but this person did it and he has some healthy adults.  

Link


----------



## Jynxer (Apr 30, 2009)

Also, you could try termites. I feed them to my boxer mantis nymph and he's pretty little. I don't know how little chinese mantis nymphs are, mine is about an inch. I find termites outside my house under a rotting log. But if I was you I would take a pillowcase and attach (staple) it to a coat hanger bent into a circle. Then just sweep over long grass and catch little flies, or leafhoppers. Good Luck!

Jake


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2009)

You could try small ants there are always alot of them to find around sidewalks.


----------



## Katnapper (May 1, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> You could try small ants there are always alot of them to find around sidewalks.


I would not try ants. Ants are one of the very few insects not recommended for mantids as a food source.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2009)

Well why not small ants like "sugar ants" thats what I grew up calling them?, I seen wild chinese mantids and native mantids eating them, also termites can be aggressive so why can they be used as food and not a small ant?

Danny


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 3, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> Well why not small ants like "sugar ants" thats what I grew up calling them?, I seen wild chinese mantids and native mantids eating them, also termites can be aggressive so why can they be used as food and not a small ant?Danny


Shows how little I know, ArkBlue! I thought that people only referred to "sugar ants" in oz! The problem with most ants, except harvester (including "fire") ants is that they secrete formic acid, which mantids really seem to dislike. I have seen a starving S. limbata eat harvester ants, but never "regular" ants! Termites, bees, wasps, even crix can be "agressive" but they can't get past the raptorial arms that a mantis brandishes.

In the wild, mantids generally seem to prefer flying insects. Try this test. Place a cockroach, termite, mealworm or crick in with a mantis that ate the day before. Time how long it takes for the mantis to catch its prey. One day after it has eaten, put a fly or bluebottle into the enclosure. When I feed a row of, say seven mantids in this way, I find that just about all of the flies have been captured before I finish the row. Most of my larger mantids take bees, and when I put one in, I don't even have to watch it. I hear[SIZE=18pt] bzzzzzz[/SIZE], [SIZE=8pt]bzzz[/SIZE], and that's it. Happy mantis!


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2009)

Cool Phil, but whats the oz? 

Danny


----------



## Katnapper (May 3, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> Cool Phil, but whats the oz? Danny


"OZ" = nickname for Australia


----------



## Dinora (May 4, 2009)

Try setting up a Light Trap in your back yard or patio, see here for Yen's trap:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13603

Then have some dixie cups handy and catch some lunch!  

*hugs!*

-Dinora


----------



## agent A (May 20, 2009)

Catch mosquitos for them. All L1 nymphs love mosquitos. Leave a light on outside at night, and then catch mosquitos for the mantids.


----------



## jameslongo (May 20, 2009)

Killer347 said:


> I can't get any shipping, and there isn't a pet store in 2 hours drive from my house, and I just got some new chinese mantis nymphs. What else can I feed them, cause I can't get pinheads or fruitflys? Is there something I can make that they can eat? Please post soon or they'll die.


Are you really that lazy that you can't GO OUTSIDE &amp; CATCH THINGS YOURSELF!!! If so, let your mantids go now.



ArkBlue said:


> You could try small ants there are always alot of them to find around sidewalks.


Ants = formic acid = major acid reflux  



ArkBlue said:


> Cool Phil, but whats the oz? Danny


What's Oz? *RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE* I'd throw my boomerang across the Pacific at you to have it return to my hand, except I'm not a bogan &amp; don't own one


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 22, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Are you really that lazy that you can't GO OUTSIDE &amp; CATCH THINGS YOURSELF!!! If so, let your mantids go now.Ants = formic acid = major acid reflux
> 
> What's Oz? *RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE* I'd throw my boomerang across the Pacific at you to have it return to my hand, except I'm not a bogan &amp; don't own one


Nah, of course you don't own a bogan, it's been illegal for years! You might be able to rent a westie, though.


----------



## Katnapper (May 22, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Nah, of course you don't own a bogan, it's been illegal for years! You might be able to rent a westie, though.


Hmmm... interesting learning about Australian subcultures.


----------



## jameslongo (May 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm... interesting learning about Australian subcultures.


The last person you should go to learn about Australian culture is Phil  'Own a bogan?' They're human beings, not property! N we keep them caged in the west of Sydney, only for them to break free in time for Mardi Gras or a race riot on the beach. We cultivate them for their organs &amp; Funniest Home Videos stunts. :lol:


----------

